# service engine soon light help



## shigitySxSe (Apr 15, 2004)

2008 sentra 2.0 with 45k miles. certified pre-owned, but still dealing with issues already lol.

The service engine soon light came on and i took it to get scanned a couple times. (ank one sensor one, P2A00)Looks like its air fuel ratio sensor. (and possibly new manifold would be needed because mechanics usually crack something depending on how hard it is for them to get out the sensor????) that's my first question.

So one of the mechanics and people on forums have said that this should be covered under an extended vehicle emissions warranty? Any truth to that? I find it hard to believe this sensor is bad already. Only had the car a year so i dont have any real loyalty with one dealer, so I have little chance for any type of free courtesy replacement i was told. 

Any suggestions???? rough cost estimates for the repair?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The original warranty period should be good until 60,000 mi since it's pre-owned/certified. Any Nissan dealer should be able to service the sensor problem under the existing warranty.


----------



## shigitySxSe (Apr 15, 2004)

the dealer actually said that its only covered to 36k. the certified pre-owned is just powertrain im pretty sure... And the dealer wants to run their own diagnostic first before theyd do anything so they know it truly is the sensor. 100 bucks to learn something i already know... ughhh


----------



## alex john (Oct 22, 2010)

Did you get gas recently and left your car running?

Disconnect the battery for about 20 minutes. This should solve the problem. However, if it does not solve the problem, It will probably something more serious!


----------



## shigitySxSe (Apr 15, 2004)

i dont just want the light to go off though. im trying to actually fix what we've found out to maybe be wrong. im just surprised to need to replace this air fuel ratio sensor already. was hoping someone had dealt with this before but doesnt seem like it...


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you know if any aftermarket parts were added or taken out of the engine or is the car completely stock?


----------



## shigitySxSe (Apr 15, 2004)

its completly stock. so nothing changed. the aprts prolly around 175 200 from the dealer plus labor. one mechanic said try to call into nissan and have them cover the part and ill cover labor...but i tried asking once w no luck. i can keep trying a couple more times maybe but i doubt thatll work lol


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

The car is pretty new so I would check the electrical connector for the 02 sensor and make sure it's clean of all dirt and grime. A lot of times it's not the sensor itself but the connections. Get a can of compressed air, disconnect the wiring harness of the sensor, blow it out (both sides), maybe spray some electrical contact cleaner and put it back in. Drive for a few days and take it from there. That should cost you no more than $20 so you might want to give that a shot.


----------



## jcasetnl (May 31, 2007)

shigitySxSe said:


> the dealer actually said that its only covered to 36k. the certified pre-owned is just powertrain im pretty sure... And the dealer wants to run their own diagnostic first before theyd do anything so they know it truly is the sensor. 100 bucks to learn something i already know... ughhh


If you feel you already know the issue just buy the sensor and take it to a 3rd party garage that works on nissans. Tell them to just replace it. They won't pull the stealership crap of requiring an overpriced diag beforehand.


----------

